# There's something odd about my EBJD



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Aside from the fact that he only has one eye, we noticed something strange about Mad-Eye Moody today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

I believe he is eating a tankmate.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I think at that point it was an ex-tankmate.  Formerly a black kuhli loach. Looked like he was smoking a cigar. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL! You're right, he does look like he's smoking a cigar! :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

heh, thats what happens when you put Jack Dempseys in a community tank 

What size is that bad boy, and how big i the kuhli loach? Now that hes got a taste for fish, your other community fishes had better watch out


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

omg the poor kuhli loach. Mr EBJD what did the loach ever do to u


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

it tempted him with its long slender body that would fit in my mouth


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> heh, thats what happens when you put Jack Dempseys in a community tank
> 
> What size is that bad boy, and how big i the kuhli loach? Now that hes got a taste for fish, your other community fishes had better watch out


Its not a peaceful community tank, thanks very much, its a semi-aggressive community tank, which is fine for an EBJD (which, btw, are less agressive than regular JDs). Its a large enough tank for everyone and there have been no problems with agression other than the RTBS chasing all of the tiger barbs out of her castle. The EBJDs are about 3.5" long right now.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, cool it.I know that EB's are less agressive than regular jd's and its fine if they are 3.5 inches.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive never heard of a EBJD ~ what does the EB stand for??


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Not the Kuhli Loach!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> Ive never heard of a EBJD ~ what does the EB stand for??


Electric blue Jack Dempsey, a color variant.

Yup, I think it was either dying or dead by the time he got ahold of it though. He hasn't killed or eaten anything else, not even the WCMMs in there.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope you know that its entirely possible that the JD's will be the only fish in the tank by the time they reach about 7-8" or so, but they grow slowly So I wouldnt sweat it for now.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you, I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

EBJD's may not always be as aggressive as a standard JD...but that doesnt mean they cant be. My ebjd fought off my green terror who was and inch or more bigger than him all day long. He was a tough little guy! dont just assume the fish was already dead...unless you saw it dead first . EBJD are JD's. and im with gourami on this one, it is possible for him to pick off the fish in your tank one by one.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

But also remember it could have been dying, like my Male Kenyi killed one of my females yellow labs but it was because she was dying, I know this because I saw it for myself.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh, ok.. Ive heard of Electric Blue Dempseys - the initials just threw me off.. lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Jojo said:


> But also remember it could have been dying, like my Male Kenyi killed one of my females yellow labs but it was because she was dying, I know this because I saw it for myself.


Umm.... no, it ate the kuhlie loach because its a dempsey, and thats what they do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Alright cool it people. No need for a giant argument. Those have been getting old lately. What's with everyone?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

People cant stand the truth lmao just kidding but im with you scuba the arguein is a little out of hand at times


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

That's why I didn't reply to the post:lol: .


----------

